# Key Post: sick leave in the civil service



## dee (6 Oct 2004)

work as civil servant 14 years no sick leave taken till know took 5 1/2 months sick in 2003 from april to sept told i have no annual leave entitlement for this time and have no certified sick leave entitlement for the next 3 years is this correct?


----------



## ajapale (6 Oct 2004)

*Circular no. 25/78 (PC 96) - "Sick Leave"*

Hi dee,

Sorry to hear of your illness and I hope everything is ok now.

Some civil policies and prodedures are listed here: www.finance.gov.ie/viewtxt.asp?DocID=919

Try to get your hands on this circular 25/78 (PC 96) - "Sick Leave" as it should answer your questions. I found it here: [broken link removed]



> Appendix A 1 states:. Full pay during properly certified sick absence, provided there is no evidence of permanent disability for service, may be allowed up to a maximum of six months in one year and half pay thereafter, subject to a maximum of twelve months' sick leave in any period of four years or less.



So it would appear that you may take a further half month certified sick leave on full pay and a further 6 months at half pay over the next 4 years.

Im not sure about the civil service but I think employment leglislation states that you entitled to your full annual leave entitlement for when you are out sick.

Have you contacted your union...usually the are fairly well clued into these issues.

ajapale


----------



## Skid (7 Oct 2004)

*..*

Sorry, but that's nonsense.  Whoever told you that is either misinformed or winding you up.

If the sick leave was unpaid (for whatever reason) this period may not be reckonable for annual leave purposes but only if it was unpaid.  

Under no circumstances does it have any impact on your annual leave entitlement for future years.  If someone of authority is claiming otherwise, ask them to confirm it in writing or by e-mail.


----------



## ajapale (7 Oct 2004)

*Re: ..*

Hi Skid,

My initial reaction was the same as yours but you have to be carefull when dealing with the Civil Service. Often there are derogations applying to the Civil Service.

ajapale


----------

